# Bally Solid Maple Work Bench Top



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a Bally Solid Maple Work Bench Top that measures,
30" wide x 72" length x 1 3/4" thick,
It's from Bally, Pa.,
It came with hardware for legs, NO LEGS....
It Sells for $275 on sale from their site,
I'll let it go for $125, I got a good deal, so I'll pass it on,
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Solid-Maple-Workbench-Top-72-Wide-x-30-Deep-x-1-3-4-Thick/G9915

Here are some pics, Bally Block Co. Bally, Pa.

Thank You


----------

